# My MAC Collection w/ pics



## jolener (Jul 21, 2008)

Okay, so this is my third attempt at this -.-
I've taken pictuers of my whole makeup colleciton, and i just pulled out my mac items and took pictures of those too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









where i store it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Face Stuff/Paint Pots Drawer
The organizer thing in the drawer is an oreo tray hehe.





Face stuff
MSFN - Medium Plus, BPB - Secret Blush, Blush - Margin
MSF - Light Flush, Blush - Hipness, Blush - Spaced Out
Studio Finish Concealer - NC30, Select Cover Up - NC30





Paint Pots
Rollickin', nice Vice, Perky, Cash Flow
Constructivist, Groundwork, Rubensque, Soft Ochre





Lip Stuff





Lipglass - Sock Hop, Lipglass - Lychee Luxe, Ligelee - Slicked Pink, Tendertone - Sweet Tooth
Royal Assets - Coral Lips, Lip Conditioner





Eye Shadow Drawer # 1





Eye shadow palette
MAC - Nanogold, MAC - Ricepaper, MAC - Illegal Cargo, Siu - Wild Berry Wine, Siu - Called Your Bluff
MAC - Sable, MAC - Amber Lights, MAC - Saddle, MAC - Patina, MAC - Satin Taupe





Pre made palettes
Fafi Eyes 1 and Royal Assets - Warm Eyes





Pigments
Pink Pearl, Circa Plum, Lovely Lily, Sweet Sienna, Goldstroke, Jardin Aires





Eyeshadow Drawer # 2





Evening Aura, Time & Space, Magnetic Fields, Earthly Riches





Eyeliners/Mascara/Shadestick Drawer





I mostly use Annabelle liners so thats why i don't own much MAC ones
Shadestick - Shimmersand, Eye pencil - Taupe, Technakohl liner - Plank





All the brushes





Dirty MAC Brushes
224, 223, 239, 219, 217, 242, 194





ETC. stuff
Brush Cleanser, Fix +, Charged Water - Renewal Defense, Nail Lacquer - Plasma Blu
Small and Large Sharpeners


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jul 21, 2008)

Ohh great collection!! 
I love the oreo trays


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice! And very creative with the oreo tray I might add.


----------



## animacani (Jul 21, 2008)

Is the sock hop lipglass very dark? (Like in the picture)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 21, 2008)

I like your paintpots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They remind me that i need to get more of them.


----------



## jolener (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Is the sock hop lipglass very dark? (Like in the picture)_

 
yeah it looks kinda dark there, but int he drawer pic its a bit lighter, it was one of the pics i had to go back and redo so i don't think i had the light on the second time around


----------



## kyustman (Jul 21, 2008)

thats a great collection!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 21, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## xokolat (Jul 22, 2008)

i love yours brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very good idea


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 22, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice Collection you got going there =) and your emily strange case ROCKS!!


----------



## ali_92 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good use of oreo trays! Love your collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Aug 2, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## User93 (Aug 4, 2008)

eveything looks yummy! makes me wanna go and shooop more more and more.


----------



## Pink Princess (Aug 10, 2008)

Great collection! Love the storage


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 10, 2008)

that's a great collection you have there! the oreo tray=genius


----------



## daffie (Aug 11, 2008)

Great collection! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sassylena (Aug 12, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## MyKindOFMakeup (Aug 12, 2008)

hey!! can you describe sable and patina to me.. ive been thinking about gettin them


----------

